# Disappointed by Baretta



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

Well, my Tomcat 3032 is old. Bought it long ago. Used it the first week, 1 box of Winchester 71gr. Since then NEVER used, just carried. I have a cracked frame. Paratus response was I used the wrong ammo which is just not true I won't be used one Box of the Winchester 71 grain 129. Of course they won't do anything for me because it's so old and I even told them I'm sure if I sent you this gun you'd be able to tell that there were no more than 50 rounds fired in this gun before it cracked but there disintrested. Just trying to blame me I'm not the fact that they manufactured to slide rails too thin. I was getting ready to buy a new SNW I'm going to look at the easy 9 but now I have to go out replace my carry postal I am assuring you it will not be a Beretta. They don't think people can read and they tried to tell me it's an isolated incident in their response to my email . we all know that that's bull. So I'll just keep posting about their great customer service and I even said to them Hey my Honda 17 years old but I got new air bags for that for free so I guess maybe I shouldn't be buying American manufactured anymore. It's one thing to make a mistake on your product its another thing to blame the customers for the use of the product and its a 3rd thing when the product hasn't hardly been used,, to deny responsibility


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

Cant blame Winchester


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

Lenny Clark said:


> Cant blame Winchester


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

This is the slide that Beretta says probably wouldn't have failed after only 50 rounds does it look like it was fired with too hot ammo and more than 50 rounds? This gun didnt even get broken in. Now its just junk. Any recommendations on a nice carry pistol?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we should all quit buying Berettas and start buying Taurus. I hear they have great customer service and quick turn around on repairs.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Tomcat is one Beretta I would not buy, and I am a HUGE Beretta fan. That frame cracking issue has been on going. At one point, Beretta was replacing the guns. But, they stopped doing that long ago. And, I am not sure, but do they even still sell the gun anymore?

I looked at them when they very first came out - but for a 32, I found it to bee just too large. Glad I never got one.

Sorry you are having this issue


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

"Bought it long ago" how long ago, only fired it the first week, so why did you wait so long to report the failure?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Lenny Clark said:


> Any recommendations on a nice carry pistol?


Sig, Ruger. Both have very good customer service. I'm told Springfield does too but I can't personally confirm that. I'm sure there are others that also stand behind their product.
Even though I'm a Ruger fan, I must admit their Q C seems to be kinda hit or miss these days. Great customer service though.
Sig would be a good way to go IMHO. Get yourself a P238-380 auto, P938-9mm or a P365-9mm if you're looking for a small pistol.
I'm of the opinion that a 32 ain't much gun anyway so you didn't loose very much and you learned something very important. 
Like you said....


Lenny Clark said:


> I have to go out replace my carry postal I am assuring you it will not be a Beretta.


Been there, done that myself.

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Have been shooting Pocket guns on a regular schedule and and thousands of round through them. For my expericence nothing is a durable and has the quality of the Beretta Pico. Ounce for Ounce one of the best guns made. Handles great, and *mild*. Stainless steel throughout the gun. I own three of them. TOUGH little suckers.
Great sights, easy to change out to night sights, modular design, easy to change grips, work on or clean. Polished stainless steel magazines that look like custom 1911's, even ships with a stainless steel guide rod.


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

stokes said:


> "Bought it long ago" how long ago, only fired it the first week, so why did you wait so long to report the failure?


Didnt know it cracked. Carried it for protection. At the range it was always 2 other pistols. Only looke REAL CLOSE, when a buddy suggested i look. Right now its literally a hairline crack. Im sure its vecause i only used it on day 1 for a box of 50. In fact when I inspected it 3 days ago I still didnt see it and as i moved it my sister thought she saw a line in the frame and son of a bitch, ,,she was right. At this point i am looking at the Ruger p380.


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I think we should all quit buying Berettas and start buying Taurus. I hear they have great customer service and quick turn around on repairs.
> 
> GW


I will be looking at the Taurus line. A friend in Vegas suggested them too. Im knida retired so ill hit my gun store on Monday when the rest of the world is at work. Lol maybe see what is available at the store to test fire. I am anxious to check out the SW MP 9 Ez but the last time I bought a gun new to the market,,,well it was the Tomcat 3032 paperweight. I will carry it for now since it at least has one in the pipe and hope as we all do I never need to "use" it until I buy something that I feel I can rely on. They said its not dangerous( unless you need a second round and it jams, then it can get u dead) so for the moment it in my belt.


----------



## Lenny Clark (Feb 28, 2020)

I already stopoed buying Baretta


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The post you quoted was absolutely facetious. Nobody is going to boycott Beretta, and I am not one who would advise others to purchase any particular brand including Taurus.
I know from personal experience that companies with great reputations for customer service are the ones to patronize. It is a plus if their product is of high quality and good value.
Sorry for my sarcasm.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned almost 40 Berettas over the years. Still my favorite brand. But, I don't like everything they make


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lenny Clark said:


> I will be looking at the Taurus line. A friend in Vegas suggested them too. Im knida retired so ill hit my gun store on Monday when the rest of the world is at work. Lol maybe see what is available at the store to test fire. I am anxious to check out the SW MP 9 Ez but the last time I bought a gun new to the market,,,well it was the Tomcat 3032 paperweight. I will carry it for now since it at least has one in the pipe and hope as we all do I never need to "use" it until I buy something that I feel I can rely on. They said its not dangerous( unless you need a second round and it jams, then it can get u dead) so for the moment it in my belt.


I would do yourself a favor and look elsewhere over Taurus. Just my 2 cents


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lenny Clark said:


> I already stopoed buying Baretta


Lenny, btw, it's Beretta not Baretta. Do you have pics of the cracked frame, just curious, and were you the original owner?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> *The post you quoted was absolutely facetious*. Nobody is going to boycott Beretta, and I am not one who would advise others to purchase any particular brand including Taurus.
> I know from personal experience that companies with great reputations for customer service are the ones to patronize. It is a plus if their product is of high quality and good value.
> Sorry for my sarcasm.
> 
> GW


That's for sure, I've got a coupla' old S&W semi auto's. If something broke I couldn't in my wildest dreams expect S&W to take care of it. Judging by the looks of the photo's submitted it looks to me that more than 50 rounds have went through that gun. I've put well over 100 rounds or so through mine and it doesn't exhibit that much wear and the frame shows no signs of cracking. The frames are made of forged aluminum at least they are on the newer guns. I don't know about their older one's?

I can't tell from the photo's where his frame has cracked? The one's that have cracked have cracked where the tip of the ball point pen is in the photo that I've submitted. Not only that but if the gun's frame was cracked it might not be a wise idea to even carry it at all? Especially with only one round of .32 "in the pipe" and no confidence that the gun won't jam if a second round has to be fired.

I've had my Tomcat a little over a year. When I bought it I wasn't aware of any frame cracking issues. It was more of an impulse buy. I saw it, liked it, and bought it, after all it was a Beretta. It's a gun that I rarely if ever carry. It's quite possible that the frame may crack after extended use? I don't think that I'll ever get to that point with this particular gun. If my frame were to crack in that spot I would just remove that thin little section of aluminum out with a Dremel tool as it really doesn't serve any purpose or hold any parts in? I'm guessing that on some guns they may have machined a little too much out in that area?

From what I've read by doing some internet research is that problems arise when that thin strip of aluminum cracks and protrudes upward slightly and binds against the bottom of the slide causing the gun to malfunction. Some have had the barrel hinge pin working its way out and binding against the slide. Supposedly these problems have been taken care of by using a heavier slide thereby reducing the speed of the slide which results in less battering of the frame. Most of the posts I've read were older posts about older guns. Apparently the Inox models don't have this problem and Beretta has replaced customers guns that were returned for repair with the Inox model.

However they still market and sell them. You would think that they would have solved these problems as they wouldn't want to keep on getting guns returned to them for replacements? At any rate I'm not getting rid of mine based on what might happen. But again I hardly ever shoot it and won't carry it for any serious self defense purposes as I have a lot of other guns to choose from.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I would do yourself a favor and look elsewhere over Taurus. Just my 2 cents


That makes 4 cents including my 2 cents.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The Tomcat does incorporate a recoil spring believe it or not, in which many owners or previous owners hadn't a clue or were not aware. I'd highly suggest the recoil spring costing($1.99) be changed at recommended service intervals. Furthermore, many of these cracked frames especially later models were due to high round counts, with hot and or hand loaded type ammo and/or treating the pocket pistol as a dedicated range gun.

One instance I recall was from a person who ran over 2000 rounds of Euro-CIP and heavy bullet hand loads with Accurate 31-077B with 5.9 grains of Alliant #2400, which closely approximates the Buffalo Bore load or 3.0 grains of Olin AutoComp with the 31-087T. Another, I recall stated he put several thousand rounds down range and racked the slide a thousand times a night, every night for god knows what and for how long w/o bothering to service the recoil spring.

The only drawback I suppose may be servicing the recoil spring change on your own, as I've never ventured there and yes, Beretta still has them on their website. So for the life of me I don't understand why Beretta would be offering them in their lineup if they are nothing more than frame crackers. I own one albeit with a very low round count and no issues knock on wood.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> I would do yourself a favor and look elsewhere over Taurus. Just my 2 cents





desertman said:


> That makes 4 cents including my 2 cents.


That makes 6 cents including my 2 cents.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> That makes 4 cents including my 2 cents.


I will chip in $.02!
GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> I will chip in $.02!
> GW


That makes 8 cents, betcha we get a dollar by the end of the week.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner12 said:


> That makes 8 cents, betcha we get a dollar by the end of the week.


Some of our friends here may outbid us. I do respect their loyalty. I have friends who stand by me regardless of my many shortcomings.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

desertman said:


> That imakes 4 cents including my 2 cents.





denner12 said:


> *The Tomcat does incorporate a recoil spring believe it or not*, in which many owners or previous owners hadn't a clue or were not aware. I'd highly suggest the recoil spring costing($1.99) be changed at recommended service intervals. Furthermore, many of these cracked frames especially later models were due to high round counts, with hot and or hand loaded type ammo and/or treating the pocket pistol as a dedicated range gun.
> 
> One instance I recall was from a person who ran over 2000 rounds of Euro-CIP and heavy bullet hand loads with Accurate 31-077B with 5.9 grains of Alliant #2400, which closely approximates the Buffalo Bore load or 3.0 grains of Olin AutoComp with the 31-087T. Another, I recall stated he put several thousand rounds down range and racked the slide a thousand times a night, every night for god knows what and for how long w/o bothering to service the recoil spring.
> 
> *The only drawback I suppose may be servicing the recoil spring change on your own*, as I've never ventured there and yes, Beretta still has them on their website. So for the life of me I don't understand why Beretta would be offering them in their lineup if they are nothing more than frame crackers. I own one albeit with a very low round count and no issues knock on wood.


Actually they have 2 recoil springs, one on each side with a cover and a right and left recoil lever. They're not that difficult to change but it is an unconventional set up that's for sure. Actually it's pretty ingenious.

With over 100 rounds through mine I haven't had any issues and I really like the chunky little bastard. But then again I didn't buy it with the intent of carrying it on a regular basis. For a .32 the NAA Guardian is a better choice but only because of its size. It's like a Seecamp but without the hefty price tag and wait time to get one.

I did some research on the Seecamp and it seems as though the Seecamp although a very well made gun has some issues, the biggest of which is that because of the cartridge length you can only use hollow points. The gun was designed specifically for Winchester Silver Tip hollow points. Round nose bullets and some other hollow point designs are too long and do not fit in the magazine.

The gun also can not be dry fired without an empty magazine in place. Otherwise the trigger spring will pop out of its position and is a pain in the ass to get back in or you could damage the spring. You also need a small pin punch and an empty .32 casing in order to remove the slide. Really not a big deal if you follow their instructions. But if you buy one used without an owner's manual you could be in for a rude awakening.

The NAA Guardian functions with all types of ammo and is in my opinion a big improvement on the Seecamp design although it's fit and finish are not as nice.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Lenny Clark said:


> Well, my Tomcat 3032 is old. Bought it long ago. Used it the first week, 1 box of Winchester 71gr. Since then NEVER used, just carried. I have a cracked frame. Paratus response was I used the wrong ammo which is just not true I won't be used one Box of the Winchester 71 grain 129. Of course they won't do anything for me because it's so old and I even told them I'm sure if I sent you this gun you'd be able to tell that there were no more than 50 rounds fired in this gun before it cracked


SOOOO, just so I'm tracking with ya here; you bought this gun LONG AGO, shot 1 box through it, the NEVER SHOT IT AGAIN, JUST CARRIED. Now, I'm no expert, and I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, BUT, that sure sounds like a recipe for disaster. I can't understand how anyone would think ANY of what you have posted at the beginning of your original post, would make any sense to a responsible gun owner. This is exactly the type of thing that gives the crazy gun-grabbers the information they post in their ads.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

desertman said:


> Actually they have 2 recoil springs, one on each side with a cover and a right and left recoil lever. They're not that difficult to change but it is an unconventional set up that's for sure. Actually it's pretty ingenious.


Gotcha! When the time comes I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> I know from personal experience that companies with great reputations for customer service are the ones to patronize.


*^ *Same here *^*



Lenny Clark said:


> At this point i am looking at the Ruger p380.


Are you talking about the LCP 380 or the LCP II 380?
I'm told the LCP II has a MUCH better trigger and there is an option for an extended magazine with the LCPII.

For LCPII specs: > https://www.ruger.com/products/lcpII/models.html

For LCPII extended magazine: > https://shopruger.com/

Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

SamBond said:


> *^ *Same here *^*
> 
> Are you talking about the LCP 380 or the LCP II 380?
> I'm told the LCP II has a MUCH better trigger and there is an option for an extended magazine with the LCPII.
> ...


Shot the LCP when first started becoming a enthusiast with Pocket guns. Went through many. I do not shoot them any more, but much prefer the GEN 2 trigger. Actually still have it.
On another post mentioned that I took my New Pico out to the range again today.
I also mentioned that this one has a newer trigger than the GEN 2 which they made lighter by a couple of lgs.
This one is now about 2 lbs lighter. It is taking me a while to get use to it. I started off the day shooting my Smith 642 with a new grip.

Before I left, I took out the new Pico and placed a 6" target on the head of a standard range target and set it out to *15yds. *Tried a couple of shots to find and get the feel of the *new trigger* and you can see where they were low and then high. Found the grove and shot the rest at semi fast shooting. About 1 sec apart.
The point is, these guns can be shot to other distances greater that 7 yds.
And I can truthfully say the Pico, all three of them have been super reliable. And seem to run with a whole lot of ammo. down range.
My main range Pico has already out lived more than 4 of the other guns use to shoot. Literally thousands of round through this little gun. It is a very tough little gun.

Sorry to post on two threads, but this tread of disappointment toward Beretta just seems to get to me. These guys know how to make a great firearm.

*15yds* quick shooting Geco 95gr. Need to get use to this light trigger. I actually like the heavier trigger better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is awesome shooting at that distance with that little gun!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you. Shooting little guns is my niche in the world of guns. When I first started over 10 years ago, I can still remember my very first shot. Almost missed the target completely. The round went high and right almost to the very top of the target. I was determined to do better, accepted the challenge and my OCD took over. Pocket guns and small revolvers. Just a whole lot of fun. Cannot remember when I have shot anything over a Micro 9mm in a long time. 
Everybody has to have their thing. Duty guns, shotguns, rifles etc. Just the way the world turns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

[B said:


> Sorry to post on two threads, but this tread of disappointment toward Beretta just seems to get to me. These guys know how to make a great firearm.[/B]


This thread is more about the Beretta Tomcat 3032 and the issues that some have had with that specific gun, in particular cracked frames, not about Beretta products as a whole. I think that most people would agree that Beretta is a top name firearms manufacturer with a solid reputation. It's not like we're talking about Taurus. You shouldn't let it get to you.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> This thread is more about the Beretta Tomcat 3032 and the issues that some have had with that specific gun, in particular cracked frames, not about Beretta products as a whole. I think that most people would agree that Beretta is a top name firearms manufacturer with a solid reputation. It's not like we're talking about Taurus. You shouldn't let it get to you.


Sorry, I saw your post about the Guardian, and the Seacamp etc. and so I threw in a little bit about the Pico. Which is a Beretta. Do not know about the Taurus as I have never owned one. Some folks have mentioned the LCP, Sig 238 and others.
By the way, I also own a Keltec P32, (whoops, there I go again) And I like it. 6 1/2 ounces.

Getting back to the Tomcat. I thought from the Beretta Forum they have fixed the cracking issue. And as one that shoots small guns on a regular basis, I would not be surprised if folks are not changing out the recoil springs soon enough? Just like any small gun. Cheap insurance.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Sorry, I saw your post about the Guardian, and the Seacamp etc. and so I threw in a little bit about the Pico. Which is a Beretta. Do not know about the Taurus as I have never owned one. Some folks have mentioned the LCP, Sig 238 and others.
> By the way, I also own a Keltec P32, (whoops, there I go again) And I like it. 6 1/2 ounces.
> 
> Getting back to the Tomcat. I thought from the Beretta Forum they have fixed the cracking issue. And as one that shoots small guns on a regular basis, I would not be surprised if folks are not changing out the recoil springs soon enough? Just like any small gun. Cheap insurance.


Yeah, I only mentioned the NAA Guardian because if you're gonna' carry a .32 why not go for the smallest gun possible? I like the Tomcat but it's kinda' big and chunky for a 32. If you're gonna carry a gun that size you're better off with a .380 as there's not that much difference in the size between the two guns. Depending of course on which brand .380 gun that you choose as they come in a variety of sizes. The .380 is obviously a better choice over the .32 for self defense.

I've got two Sig P238's, a Kimber Micro 380 and a Remington RM380. All are lighter and slimmer than the Tomcat except for my Sig P238 HD which is heavier because it's all stainless. The slide is only about a half inch longer on all the .380's. You can see how much smaller the the NAA Guardian is compared to the Tomcat and the difference in size for the .380's


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

So, getting back to Beretta. They offer two small caliber guns, short barrels in their line up, The Tomcat and the Pico. Two small, easy to carry guns. But between them are huge differences. I personally have never been interested in the Tomcat. Just not what I was looking for in a small carry for a variety of reasons.
However I can very well understand why some folks would prefer the Tomcat. The main thing I see is ease of use. Simple design, simple controls, and most of all easy to shoot and not have to *RACK the slide* is a huge feature for some people. Not to mention the 380 which is mild shooting in the Pico, but ridiculously milder in the Tomcat.
I have a feeling that there are thousands sold. And the problems you see on the internet are a_ *small Percentage.*
I have alway's believe that guns are like shoes. And one shoe does not fit all. I can see that there_ seems to be a whole lot of folks out there that would find the Tomcat a perfect fit.

I do not own a Tomcat, but I have learned to never say never. There may come a time when I can't rack a slide and even need less recoil. I might be looking for such a firearm. And I personally would not have a problem purchasing a Tomcat.


----------

